# P-51D used by the RAF ?



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2004)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen,

I was wondering about that : "Did the RAF used P-51D in WW II ?"

I know they used the P-51B (wich they added 20 mm cannons and renamed "Mustang III"), but I would like to know if they used P-51D and how did they renamed/improved it (if they did).

Any help is welcome.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 15, 2004)

The RAF and RCAF both used the P-51D and K under the British designation Mustang Mk. IV. As far as I know, these were identical to the USAAF versions.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I know they were used by RAF, RAAF, at the latter stages of the Pacific conflict......


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 22, 2004)

More precisely, there were the P-51D, and P-51K, known as Mk. IV, and Mk.IVa, respectively, by the RAF.- At the end of the War, the RAF had taken delivery of 280 Mk.IV's and 594 Mk.IVa's. - The latter didn't see action before the European War finished. - The difference between these two models was the 'K' [or Mk.IVa] had a slightly different propellor. The RAAF flew 'D's made under licence by the Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation from 1944, starting with assembly of kitsets from NAA in the US, which made-up 80 CA-17 Mustang XX's, first flying April 1945. - They then made 40 CA-18 Mustang 21's, 14 Mustang 22's fitted with the F24 camera and 66 Mustang 23's, which differed by having RR Merlins instead of the licence-built US Packard-Merlins. These Aussie-built ones didn't become operational until after the War, although they were in action in Korea. - I know New Zealand brought about 50 odd of these off Australia in the 1950's for our Territorial Airforce....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 23, 2004)

Thank you for your help, both Gemhorse and LG.


----------

